# Help - RUST!!!



## stephen brown (Jul 11, 2017)

Hey everyone - I am new to the forums so if this has been talked about already i apologize but I am looking for some advise on rust.  I live in TN were the springs are wet and the summers are hot and humid.  I am in a never ending battle with rust on my cooking grates and exterior  of the smoker.  I have seasoned everything according to what I have read but I still get rust.  Does anyone have any thoughts on how to prevent rust from forming?

Thanks
Stephen


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 11, 2017)

All I know is to cover the bbq/smoker after using. And wipe or mist components inside with some food grade type of oils.. [emoji]129300[/emoji]


----------



## phatbac (Jul 11, 2017)

Stephen Brown said:


> Hey everyone - I am new to the forums so if this has been talked about already i apologize but I am looking for some advise on rust.  I live in TN were the springs are wet and the summers are hot and humid.  I am in a never ending battle with rust on my cooking grates and exterior  of the smoker.  I have seasoned everything according to what I have read but I still get rust.  Does anyone have any thoughts on how to prevent rust from forming?
> 
> Thanks
> Stephen


what kind of smoker do you have?

the main thing for the exterior is to prevent paint from peeling. if its an offset for example you will see paint peel around the firebox or near the heat source. make sure to wire brush it really good and put several coats of high temp paint and let dry really well. then when the paint has had time to dry (several hours to a day depending on the paint) rub a coat of mineral oil on the smoker's paint. let it dry for an hour or so and then fire it up. you will find the mineral oil will provide a protective layer for the paint and keep it from peeling. reapply the mineral every month to six weeks depending on how often you smoke and if you do have some paint peel touch up as needed. I have had to touch up my paint once in 18 months of owning my smoker using the mineral oil on my firebox. and it was very small place (small than a dime) that lost paint. 

another thing is to keep it out of the rain. cover it or if you can put it under a shelter such as a garage or under a roof or porch or something where rain doesn't get to it.

If it is an electric smoker i don't recommend the mineral oil, because i have never tried it on one of those (don't have one) but if its a wood or charcoal smoker then mineral oil will help the paint from peeling. 

Hope this Helps,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## tropics (Jul 11, 2017)

I am with Aaron 

Also what type of gratings does it have

Richie


----------



## stephen brown (Jul 11, 2017)

Thanks for the info - everyone - I should have been a little more descriptive on the smoker - its an offset smoker with cast iron grates.  It is cover when not in use and how I wish i could have it inside.  I'm curious if because its outside and covered in moisture is building up due to the cover.  Its really the grates that are the true head ache but I have started to see rust around welds and where the paint has started to chip off.


----------



## phatbac (Jul 11, 2017)

Stephen Brown said:


> Thanks for the info - everyone - I should have been a little more descriptive on the smoker - its an offset smoker with cast iron grates.  It is cover when not in use and how I wish i could have it inside.  I'm curious if because its outside and covered in moisture is building up due to the cover.  Its really the grates that are the true head ache but I have started to see rust around welds and where the paint has started to chip off.


ok for the grates (cast iron) treat like a cast iron skillet. make to wire brush really good to get the rust off and then coat in grease or cooking oil of some kind I used canola oil in a spray bottle but plenty of people use Pam or something similar. get your smoker hot. like 350-400 degrees in the cook chamber. open up and hit with some water from garden hose. it doesn't take much  and steam the smoker. not sure about your kind of smoker but make sure it has a place for excess grease to run off. (make sure its not clogged either!) then throw some chicken or something on there and smoke for a couple hours. heat back up to 350 and steam it again with the hose and let cool. 

I do the steam clean on my smoker every time i use it. usually before is cook with her. add some spray oil or cooking spray (Pam) about every 6 weeks - 2 months before i use her.  I use my smoker 3-4 times per month though so you wouldn't have to add grease as often if you don't use as often. 

I do not have rust on my cooking surface nor do i develop mold as of yet. several off set owners have told me about mold they have developed but i don't let mine sit long with old food residue/particles.  take care of the paint and keep her clean and she should do ya right!

Hope this Helps,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## cksteele (Jul 11, 2017)

its part of the deal, i know for me a couple times a year  i gotta get the wire brush out and the old dremel with wire brush attachment. take off the rust and touch up the outside of the stickburner with high temp bbq paint. even though i cover it up  the metal expanding and contracting causes the paint  to do that


----------



## tropics (Jul 11, 2017)

I wire brush on a drill to clean coat with Peanut Oil cook at 400* F for an hour let cool,if they still feel a little sticky do it again 

Do this 2 or 3 times and they are none stick

Richie


----------



## stephen brown (Jul 12, 2017)

WOW guys - thanks for the info - this has been very helpful!!!! I appreciate everyone taking the time to answer.


----------



## tropics (Jul 12, 2017)

Stephen Here are a few pics of how I did mine 

Before wire brushing













100_4192.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 12, 2017






After













100_4194.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 12, 2017






Seasoned I used the flax seed oil on these Peanut Oil works fine













100_4195.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 12, 2017






I redo mine every year

Richie


----------

